# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  How an Economy Grows and Why It Doesn't - Irwin Schiff  (free download)

## muzzled dogg

http://freedom-school.com/money/how-...nomy-grows.pdf

----------


## ClayTrainor

Greatest comic book ever!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I posted this on another site for left-liberals to read.  Not surprisingly, none read it.

----------


## mport1

Awesome book except for his advocation for a government. A very easy and quick read too.

----------

